# My first fatties cajun style



## rerun5880 (Feb 14, 2015)

[VIDEO]













image.jpg



__ rerun5880
__ Feb 14, 2015





[/VIDEO]

My first Fatties. 1 crawfish jalapeño cream cheese stuffed. 
                          1 Boudin and pepper jack cheese stuffed. 

No left overs, must of been good!!


----------



## themule69 (Feb 15, 2015)

They look very tasty! I see this is your first post. When you get a chance will you drop by roll call so everyone can give you a proper SMF 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






?

Happy smoken.

David


----------

